# Vienna Austria



## Canuckessean

It looks like I will be moving to Vienna in the new year and I am hoping to do a little research on vehicle options and ensure that I have my ducks in a row to get started. The plan is to use Uber to pay the bills while I improve my German and get my other business built up. My hope is to get a vehicle that would allow me to do both Black and Van service if there is such a thing.

Thanks for any advice!


----------

